# The UBKC



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

So there is now another registry for the American Bully called the *United Bully Kennel Club or UBKC*. I just heard about it 5 days ago and came across their website yesterday. Initially, it sounded like they would be more strict with their standards than the ABKC and they would not have the Extreme Class. While I am not sure how strict they will be, I am already disappointed with them because they not only *KEPT *the Extreme class, but they *ADDED *a *POCKET EXTREME CLASS*. Not a good move in my book. I'll be posting more info such as standards etc as I learn more about the registry. 



> *WELCOME TO THE UBKC*
> 
> *We would like to welcome you to the United Bully Kennel Club, Inc. web site. Your home of the new generation bully breed dog registry. Whether you are a thinking of owning, have a new bully dog or just an avid bully breed lover, we have everything you want in a professional registry catered to your bully breed needs and more. We offer many services from permanent bully dog pedigree registrations, DNA and profiling your dogs, to show events through out the continental US and Internationally. This allows us to welcome and introduce reputable bully breeders from around the world to display their great work and love of the bully breeds to the public as well as entering their top dogs into our prestigious dog shows. You can view the best bully breeds around and watch them for one day, compete together to win the next best prestigious title(s) held in the UBKC. For more information on services or up coming show events, please visit our web site for the most up to date information or you may contact us directly.*
> *Thank you once again for visiting the UBKC., "Your new generation bully pedigree" registry. We can't wait to welcome you and your best friend to join us.*


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

:curse:


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

might be a good thing, wonder if they will have shows up here? lol


----------



## BullyDoc (Jun 11, 2011)

Who started it?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

BullyDoc said:


> Who started it?


Ah, still trying to figure that out. Haven't found a lot of info about it, but they are based out of FL.


----------



## BullyDoc (Jun 11, 2011)

Justin said that Cam Newton and Chas were both starting new registries...and I think Zhas' is the EBKC...?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

i think there is another registry now I think it was BBKC or something like that and they recognize the american bully but only the Pocket, standard and XL , then they have a different breed called the classic bully that is for the classic class bullys, just seen it the other day havent really looked into it yet. I looked into regestering with the UBKC but the fees are kinda silly for not proving anything or producing anything yet so im gonna hold off until I hear more about them for now.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

BullyDoc said:


> Justin said that Cam Newton and Chas were both starting new registries...and I think Zhas' is the EBKC...?


I think Chas is the Bull Breed Coalition Registry.


----------



## BullyDoc (Jun 11, 2011)

Wow. There's a registry born every minute. The Am. Bully will never be taken seriously!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Ok so can anyone start a group, if they have money? I mean how do judges get to be judges in any show? I there a school where they learn? or just become an apprentice r an exitsing judge, but how does one become one anyway? Just seems weird that they can just start a new club, but I am comparing this to my ex's motorcycle club starting up and all the clubs they had to go before they became and existing club and were accepted...

Just seems weird that you just found new one out there, or is it just because I don't get the way it works?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

there are usually training seminars for judges and I believe in most regisrtys there is an aprentice program .


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Yes, you must apprentice in order to become a judge and there are classes that they take. There are a few registries for Am Bullies. There are hundreds of kennel clubs for different breeds though that is nothing new.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

interesting. Seems crazy there can be so many but all have to abide by the same breed standards set? or does each club make their own standards?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

i didnt look at the UBKC standards but the Bully coalition I believe its called they have different classes they actually cut out the extreme class all together and for american bully they have standard , pocket and XL . And then they have a seperate thing to register classic bully { rather then american bully} and thats where you register classic bullys { not sure how that works cause I have seen standards and classics in the same litter so kinda confused by that as a seperate breed the way they set that up makes no sense}


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> i didnt look at the UBKC standards but the Bully coalition I believe its called they have different classes they actually cut out the extreme class all together and for american bully they have standard , pocket and XL . And then they have a seperate thing to register classic bully { rather then american bully} and thats where you register classic bullys { not sure how that works cause I have seen standards and classics in the same litter so kinda confused by that as a seperate breed the way they set that up makes no sense}


I like the BBCR much better than UBKC thus far... as standards go anyway still researching both of them.


----------

